# SBS 2003 lost shared drive access



## raz (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi guys

had a strange one today...all of a sudden 5 machines lost mapped shared drive access.

we are running a standard SBS2003 and XP Pro Domain setup. All were working fine until yesterday when 3 machines lost their mapping to a shared drive, today a further 2 lost it as well. i'm dreading tommorrow.

shares are mapped using \\servername\folder. when you click the drive letter file explorer opens up but no files show. ping servername and cant find it. however i can ping the ipaddress and FQDN without any issues.

been racking my brain all day. machines seem to connect to the share either by \\FQDN\folder or \\ipaddress\folder but not \\servername\folder.

anyone come accross this before?

has microsoft sent an update which has this effect and is there a cure?

any help appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

All I can suggest is Network Discovery or Share and Storage Management.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check the logs of the workstations to see if there are any issues when they log on. Check the server logs for any DNS issues.


----------

